# Kitchen Cabinet for garbage cans.



## crfurnishing (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello everyone, this is my first post hope you like it. So my baby daughter who is just over a year old decided it would be a great idea to start pushing the nice chrome garbage cans we had in the kitchen around on our beautiful new hardwood floors that I laid myself. She also wanted to find out what was in them and pull stuff out all the time. A man can only take so much of this and since duct taping them to the wall wasn't exactly an esthetically pleasing look (the cans not the kid, although that would have solved a lot more problems) I decided to replace a small nook desk with a full cabinet. Before I built this there was just a small shelf like counter top that was probably originally intended to be used as a desk but the previous owner had used it to hold the microwave. It had a small drawer in it that would constantly get stuck and was only 2 inches tall at best! Waist of space. To top it off the shelf/desk/counter wasn't very sturdy and the thought of our daughter pulling on it to climb and find the microwave on top of her was a strong possibility. In fact when it was demo time it literally only took me maybe 30 lbs of force lifting up for it do completely separate from the wall! For my new cabinet I used a combination of 3/4" Birch plywood with poplar for the trim and door frames. I used the full extension heavy duty drawer slides that can support 100lbs that way she can hang on the drawer with all her weight and its not going to snap off! Let me know what you think. I plan on making the rest of my kitchen look like this as well. 1 down 20 to go!
the lower section holds two garbage cans, one for recyclables and one for trash. It floats about an 1/8th inch off the floor as it comes out. I had my dad stand in it and it still slid without hitting the floor.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Cameron

It's almost a shame to put trash into it  it's to nice, but will all have trash and must have a place to put it,,I was just looking at the one we have (it's a trash Kenmore compacter type) not as nice as yours..it holds a paper bag that must be 30lbs or so when it's full,,once a week thing for me  my BOSS will say, ok, it's time ,just like my Mon did all the time,,the more things change the more they stay the same 

Very nice job on yours ,moms day is coming up soon,may if a put a bow on it the Boss with take it out this week 

=========










crfurnishing said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post hope you like it. So my baby daughter who is just over a year old decided it would be a great idea to start pushing the nice chrome garbage cans we had in the kitchen around on our beautiful new hardwood floors that I laid myself. She also wanted to find out what was in them and pull stuff out all the time. A man can only take so much of this and since duct taping them to the wall wasn't exactly an esthetically pleasing look (the cans not the kid, although that would have solved a lot more problems) I decided to replace a small nook desk with a full cabinet. Before I built this there was just a small shelf like counter top that was probably originally intended to be used as a desk but the previous owner had used it to hold the microwave. It had a small drawer in it that would constantly get stuck and was only 2 inches tall at best! Waist of space. To top it off the shelf/desk/counter wasn't very sturdy and the thought of our daughter pulling on it to climb and find the microwave on top of her was a strong possibility. In fact when it was demo time it literally only took me maybe 30 lbs of force lifting up for it do completely separate from the wall! For my new cabinet I used a combination of 3/4" Birch plywood with poplar for the trim and door frames. I used the full extension heavy duty drawer slides that can support 100lbs that way she can hang on the drawer with all her weight and its not going to snap off! Let me know what you think. I plan on making the rest of my kitchen look like this as well. 1 down 20 to go!
> the lower section holds two garbage cans, one for recyclables and one for trash. It floats about an 1/8th inch off the floor as it comes out. I had my dad stand in it and it still slid without hitting the floor.


----------



## crfurnishing (Apr 23, 2009)

The wifey take out the trash? we could only be so lucky!


----------



## crfurnishing (Apr 23, 2009)

Since it's been in I've had a couple friends ask me to do the same for their homes. Imitation is the best form of flattery right?


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

Great job. Best of both worlds form and function.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good job! Do you have any photo shots of the build? Looking at it I was wondering how a fella could have put a toe kick across the front to match the other cabinets. Small matter being this is a specialty cabinet; one would just want the toe in the rest of the cabinets.


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Very good work.


----------



## crfurnishing (Apr 23, 2009)

Sadly I didn't take build pics on this one. next time. The cool thing I did on this was attach the to kick plat to the drawer itself to maximize the height of the cabinet space.It this had been next to other cabinets I would have built it with the step in like the others. The cabinet was pieced together using a plate joiner and biscuits. I'm really impressed with how sturdy it is. I was going to use tongue and grove but I had to search forever to find the guide plate adapter for my router. I have a dove tail jig but without the guide its pretty useless unless sloppy is what you're going for. =O) what is the best way to connect the sides of the cabinet face? the biscuits worked well but there's probably something better.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You may want to try pocket hole screws.it's so quick ,you can plug the holes if you want but it's not needed most of the time,pocket hole screws are like using biscuits, you just don't need any clamps the screws are the clamps.. and they work in almost any type of stock..

=====



crfurnishing said:


> Sadly I didn't take build pics on this one. next time. The cool thing I did on this was attach the to kick plat to the drawer itself to maximize the height of the cabinet space.It this had been next to other cabinets I would have built it with the step in like the others. The cabinet was pieced together using a plate joiner and biscuits. I'm really impressed with how sturdy it is. I was going to use tongue and grove but I had to search forever to find the guide plate adapter for my router. I have a dove tail jig but without the guide its pretty useless unless sloppy is what you're going for. =O) what is the best way to connect the sides of the cabinet face? the biscuits worked well but there's probably something better.


----------

